# Back to School!



## lupinfarm (Aug 18, 2009)

My brother is going back to school on September 1st, he'll be in Grade 9 and we got his tentative first semester scheduale today! P.1 - English, P.2 - Maths, P.3 - Gym [Male, Not Co-ed], P.4 - Core French.

He's so excited but nervous too because his best friend is in the Applied/College level classes and he has all University/Academic except for geography. 

I'm excited! I remember when my brother was born, and I remember him as a baby [we're 6 years apart] and I can't believe he's so old now and in 4 short years he'll be going into university. We don't have the money to send him to university so he has to be on honor roll every year so he can get a scholarship. He can do it though, he's one of those gifted kids who should have been in the gifted program at school but his elementary school in Bowmanville didn't have funding enough for the gifted program, go figure. He has 90's in mathematics, and 80s and 90s in most everything else.

He wants to be a teacher, same as me, but not because he likes to teach, but because he's one of those kids who has always hated school and suffered for it at first and he wants to be that cool teacher who inspires kids to learn.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 18, 2009)

As a Mom all i can say ....."Its the most wonderful time of the year "
Can you hear me sing it ....
My oldest is going into grade 10...dont know why because he "knows it all" now   ha ha ha !!!!Youngest in grade 6 this year ....I have my 7 yr old nephew over for a couple days to help him get ready for school ..abc's and 123's ....he has fire red hair and if you can imagine his personality he also believes school is a waste of time ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 18, 2009)

This is the young man going into highschool


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 18, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> This is the young man going into highschool
> 
> http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc67/ohthenargles/kevin.jpg


What a fine looking young man ....by the sounds/looks of it he'll make a cool teacher ....and so will you my dear ....


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhhh, 9th is scary, but it is fun! My son just started 9th himself and loves it!!

I get to start my classes soon as well,....(booohooo).

My daughter has red fire hair and YES, the drama has begun with school in session,...LOL!!!!

I'm having my personal party now that they are in school!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

I remember going into Grade 9 ( I'm only 20! ) and it wasn't scary really. Kevin has his bestfriend going with him, Walker, who although he will be in all the applied courses, will be able to see Kevin at lunch and just before the buses head out in the evening. Walker lives around the block, but gets on a different bus to Kevin. 

Walkers mom, Leann, used to have a bunch of goats, has numerous horses (including a VERY cute registered QH colt right now, he's palomino and gorgeousss.. They named him Monster) and is very much looking forward to chickens, I suggested BYC to her


----------

